# Lightroom 5 Maps shows offline - worked previously



## TonyMM (Aug 4, 2013)

Maps module is coming up "Offline" - my other internet access/applications are working fine, my download speed is 85 mbps, upload is running normally at 10 mbps - running on mac mini with Mountain Lion. Anyone have any experience fixing this or have suggestions ? I know I have gps data on the files, but when I click from coordinates or activate the Maps module, it shows offline ?

Thanks for any ideas.
Tony M


----------

